# "Vape Or Die" (A Short Documentary On Vaping Culture)



## Alex (4/9/15)

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic..._guys_check_out_this_vape_documentary_i_made/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (4/9/15)

Awesome video. Hope they make more.


----------



## Daniel Saaiman (4/9/15)

Great video!


----------



## kev mac (4/9/15)

Alex said:


> source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic..._guys_check_out_this_vape_documentary_i_made/



Once again @Alex good work!


----------



## kev mac (4/9/15)

Alex said:


> source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic..._guys_check_out_this_vape_documentary_i_made/



I find so many that don't (or won't) even try to understand seem to want ecigs to be bad for you or to fail.I talk to so many that know very little or nothing about vapeing that pass on misinformation .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

